# Pilot service in British Burma



## rosslynley (Dec 11, 2021)

Is anyone able to assist me in providing any information on the Burma Pilot Service during British rule around the mid to late 1800s? There is an old post on the forum concerning the Bengal Pilot Service but I have not been able to find anything on the Burma Pilot Service. I can only assume such a service actually existed in southern Burma and seperate from the Bengal service. Despite numerous Google searches I have found nothing relative to this. I am trying to research this in connection with my Scottish great grandfather who was a river pilot based in Moulmein and also Rangoon. Appreciate any leads on this and many thanks in advance.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

There might be something of interest here:





Search results: burma AND pilot AND service | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk




None is downloadable so it may mean a visit to the British Museum.

Dave W


----------



## rosslynley (Dec 11, 2021)

wightspirit said:


> There might be something of interest here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. Yes the info I need may in fact may lie within the British Museum as you suggest. Unfortunately a visit from the other side of the world is not currently possible but your suggestion is helpful on the less. Kind Regards. Ross


----------

